# Feeding Squid



## JoeStyle (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone ever tried feeding a squid to a tegu/ monitor? is this safe?


----------



## james.w (Apr 1, 2011)

I've heard of feeding octopus to monitors, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Moondust (Apr 1, 2011)

I was about to make a topic to ask this! Only because, I went to our local asian market and they were selling whole baby squid and I thought it would be an interesting, cheap treat for Dragonfly once she got bigger.


----------



## JoeStyle (Apr 2, 2011)

oh ok. great! haha. cause my mom just bought a kilo for only a dollar lol. im gonna ask for some!


----------

